# I'm back.



## Margaret1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Remember me? ::
For some reason i haven't been able to post, view pictures or send messages on my old account so I created a new one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you came back!


----------



## Margaret1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I was getting lonely without any goat people to talk to
I had to settle with talking to Ariella for a LONG time on the phone before I could get another account:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you were able to get back on!


----------



## Margaret1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know what happened but every time I tried to post a message popped up saying I didn't have permission to access page :shrug:


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back. Missed seeing you. 

Did you try to log in again, before you tried to create a new account and delete cookies.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What was your other username?


----------



## Margaret1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Margaret


----------



## Margaret1 (Sep 9, 2014)

It works now


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aha! :lol: Welcome back Margaret


----------

